# Form problems through myCIC



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi all! 
Has anyone recently completed the second stage of their IEC application through myCIC? My issue is I am trying to complete mine today (using form IMM 1259) but the form won't hold the selection I make under the visa type (tried all options); when I click outside of the field the selection goes back to none. This means I cannot validate the form to proceed with my application. I have emailed the myCIC help mailbox address and the auto response advised a rep would contact me in up to 20 days.

Does anyone happen to know what else I can do to get around this if you have had the same/a similar issue with any of the forms on myCIC?

After waiting 60 odd days for my police clearance, my application process has already been delayed greatly, and a further 20 days may just drive impatient old me completely insane 

Appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

When did you apply for your visa ?


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

I got my conditional letter on Thursday 21st and started stage two the same day but the form hasnt been working for me to actually send off the second stage to finish the application process.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

All working now, tried on another PC and it's let me process it all. now the wait begins


----------

